# Happy Birthday Charlie (chuckthebutcher)



## Von blewitt (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Charlie.
Hope you have a great day, any cool new toys to celebrate?


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy birthday chuckthebutcher


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Happy Chuck. It's been great having you at KKF. Cheers and here's to many, many more.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy birthday man! 
And by the way my wife as at your place last Saturday with a few other ladies for a "say yes to the dress" soiree. She really enjoyed it.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy B-Day


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## jai (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy birthday you better buy yourself something nice for your birthday


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chuck!


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy birthday, Charlie!

er, what time should we swing by the restaurant for cake? :biggrin:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chuck! You need to show us what cool toys you were given.


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 5, 2014)

Stop delaying.... we MUST see what new tools you received for your birthday! Oh & HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Chuck! (With his amazing collection, I have the feeling he chooses most of his knives himself . . .)


----------



## pleue (Feb 5, 2014)

happy birthday!


----------



## Lefty (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy birthday. I hope you get that dream knife that you don't...Nevermind.


----------



## apathetic (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cclin (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Charilie!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy birthday, Chuck!


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy beef day butcher!


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 5, 2014)

happy birthday!


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday!

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy B'day Chuck!


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy birthday Knife Baron!


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy happy. Have a drink on me.

k.


----------



## longhorn (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chuck!


----------



## Zerob (Feb 6, 2014)

Happy bday!!


----------

